# Dorian Yates Front Lat Spread Statue



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

Hi Fellas

Just thought this may be of some interest. Very early stages and still roughing in forms etc. but would like to get for views.

Reference:










WIP:










I would also be honoured if you guys would like my page over on facebook, just joined, not really sure what im doing but any help getting my page seen would be hugely appreciated.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matt-Smith-Designs/282835651734739?sk=wall


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Coming along nicely mate, theres a guy on here that does this. Really talented.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Same guy isnt it? he done the gold arnie


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Defdaz it was did some belters http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/133255-flex-lewis-3d-model-progress.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/122666-gallery-my-bodybuilding-related-art-work.html


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm the same guy as the faux bronze arnold i posted a while back, i have seen defdaz's sculpts and they are fantastic

here are a couple of other views



















really early rough in of main muscle shapes, not real done a great deal on the back yet.


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

yeah that was me mate, the faux bronze arnold was mine, i have seen defdaz's work and its amazing.

here are some other views to get a better feel.



















really early rough in of main muscle shapes, not real done a great deal on the back yet.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Think they look brilliant matt


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Back needs to be wider ha!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good work!

Does DY have no nips?

 jokes


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

haha dont worry mate ill put some lovely little nipples on there for you at the end haha

just a quick update seeing the gesture and proportions of the legs, very rough and lots to change but gives a good idea of proportions

Perspective View










Orthographic View


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wow - thought dorian would have a bigger winky lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

excellent work mate

re:defdaz...wasn't he a mod? what happened to him?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good work mate, abs need to be flatter though


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

yeah think i agree about the abs i think I've over done the separation a bit.

small update, again just refining forms and muscles no details etc yet


----------

